# Elderly Couple shot dead in Xalo



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Breaking news.*

My heartfelt condolences to their family and friends.
British Benidorm shootings: Live updates after pensioner couple found shot dead in villa - Mirror Online


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

How sad.
Enjoy every day folks.

British former Olympic diver and wife shot dead in Spain - Telegraph


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

just been on the news here without any further information. thought not to be a break-in as no sign of forced entry.


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

God bless them, may they rest in peace away from the barbaric animals that walk this life with no regard for decent human beings xx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

smitty5668 said:


> just been on the news here without any further information. thought not to be a break-in as no sign of forced entry.


The TV is missing.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It's very odd, computer in the pool and TV missing, plus they were found in each other's arms.


----------

